# TAGAYTAY | Projects & Construction



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Monteluce


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Monteluce

MONDAVI CONDOMINIUM HOTEL the ultimate form of luxury is a stately home at MONDAVI relish your intimate moment lavishly spent in a dwelling that nourishes you need privacy, security and peace of mind.
MONTELUCE is situated on a 10 hectare prime land in Silang, cavite located along Aguinaldo Highway, a 5 minute drive to Tagaytay Rotonda. Its excellent location makes it possible for everybody to experience in the world-class lifestyle it offers.
The area is only a few minutes away from some of Asia’s most beautiful and challenging golf courses eight minutes away from Tagaytay Highlands and three minutes away from Riviera Golf Communities. Residents and/or occupants need not worry as there are nearby shopping centers(SM and Robinsons)schools and universities (De La Salle University and St Scholasticas College)and churches (Nuestra Senora de Candelaria, International Adventist church and St. Paul Seminary).


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ nice projects from Tagaytay!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*nice beautiful*



CarltonHill said:


> ^^ nice projects from Tagaytay!






InformaticIAN said:


> *TAGAYTAY CITY* (only city in Luzon outside metro manila that has 7 high-rise buildings)
> 
> Prime Residences 25f
> Wind Residences tower 1 22f
> ...


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

InfinitiFX45 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*MEGAWORLD's SMDC's SM Wind Residences [10T|20F|res|u/c] @ Tagaytay City, Cavite*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Splendido Taal Towers 12F x 4*





:banana:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*The Glass Terraces at the Midlands 10 fl x 4*

The Glass Terraces rises at the heart of The Midlands, a bird sanctuary with rich and diverse flora and fauna which takes full advantage of the cool climate, ringside views of the Taal Lake and Volcano and easy access to the Tagaytay Midlands Golf Course.
Envisioned to be a low density, dynamic community of 10-storey condominiums, it is located on a 9.6 hectare property that is designed to fully maximize the natural beauty and windy climate of The Midlands. The buildings follow a slanted design that allows most of the units to enjoy unobstructed views and good ventilation. The development will have as much as 90% Open Space with its own exclusive amenities.
You can choose from 2 Bedroom to 3 Bedroom Typical Unit or 2 Bedroom to 3 Bedroom Garden Unit.







Soon to rise -The Glass Terraces


The Glass Terraces rises at the heart of The Midlands, a bird sanctuary with rich and diverse flora and fauna which takes full advantage of the cool climate, ringside views of the Taal Lake and Volcano and easy access to the Tagaytay Midlands Golf Course at Talisay, Batangas


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Alveo Kasa Luntian 5 - 7 fl x6 *








*Kasa Luntian is a 3.8 hectare residential condominium centrally located within one of the most visited leisure destinations in the Philippines, Tagaytay City. It will be located at the more serene part of the city, less than a kilometer from the rotunda but away from the tourist...*

*Building Features:
Proximity Card Access to main entry door
Building lobbies with spillover to outdoor decks / amenities
Mailroom in Building A
Naturally-ventilated elevator lobbies
Provision for administration / reception area
Fire detection and alarm system
Sprinkler system
Water reservoir and separate fire reserves
Garbage Disposal System (including garbage rooms)
One elevator per building
Automatic stand-by generator system (100% back-up for common areas, allocated load on all units, automatic activation)
Sustainable Features:
Passive cooling
Natural lighting
Natural ventilation in common areas
Cross ventilation in units
Dual-flush toilets
High-flow valves, low-flow fixtures
Retail Concept
There will be approximately 0.8 hectare of retail district located along Tagaytay-Calamba Road. It is planned to be a unique destination with various dining concepts, coffee shops and other organic-themed cafes.*

*http://www.kasaluntiantagaytay.com/*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Prime Residences 21 fl x 4*







*The Project's consist of Four 20 Storey - Residential Condominium Buildings
:nuts:*


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Wind Residences May 2012 Construction Update!*




tita01 said:


> *May 2012 Construction Update*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.490357950978075.121739.217984208215452&type=3



:banana::banana:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Canyon Wood -The Peak 14 Floors





Turnover 2nd Quarter of 2012 ^^


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

splendido is in italian for what ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

splendido towers have incredible views


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

After Metromanila, it seems like Tagaytay would be second in terms of skyscraper in the Philippines. And I assume more will be built in the future.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

italiano_pellicano said:


> splendido towers have incredible views


country feel of tagaytay hno:

*Wind Residences July 2012 Construction Update!*




tita01 said:


> July 2012 Construction Update



:lol:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Soon to Rise![/COLOR]*

*Avida Towers Tagaytay 14fl x ??*




arminjimenez said:


> Good day from Ayala Land!
> 
> Experience the best of Tagaytay with the newest offering of Avida, the affordable property developer of Ayala Land. A mixed used development of mid rise condo enclosed in lush and quality without breaking your bank. Studio units is as low as Php 5,000 a month! Be the first one to choose your unit by securing a slot. Now accepting Letter of Intent. Just present 1 Valid ID and Php 10,000 for those who express their interest in our project.
> 
> Looking forward to assist you in getting your own Ayala Property in Tagaytay thru Avida. Please let me know if you have any questions about the project. Thank you and have a good day!



:cheers:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Alpine Village at Crosswinds 8 fl x ??*

*During a couple of my trips to the United States, I visited a small Danish village called Solvang in California. I was enthralled by all the windmills, tulips, and quaint architecture. I felt like I was in Europe instead of the US. I never thought I'd see the day when we'd have something like that here in the Philippines. Brittany's Alpine Village is a 7-hectare mixed-use space at Crosswinds, Tagaytay. It's going to be a themed community complete with shops, restaurants, hotels, and even a chapel. Looking over the project details, images of Solvang flash in my mind. There will be both commercial and residential clusters and it will be open to the public. We'll all have a new place to visit and chill at in Tagaytay soon!*






*Alpine Village at Crosswinds will feature a total of three residential condominiums, starting with Alpine Tower 1. If you're not in the market for a condo, condotel services will also be available for weekend stays.*

:banana::banana:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*The Woodridge Place II 12 fl - 14 fl x 10*



The Woodridge Place II 
http://mytagaytayhighlands.weebly.com/the-woodridge-place-ii.html

Woodridge Place
Tagaytay City
The development contains 10 towering residential buildings, with levels varying between 12 and 14. It will house 44 units per building that features following services: two (2) elevators at every building, a fireplace for every unit, driver’s quarters, parking levels with two (2) parking slots assigned for four (4) bedroom units and one (1) for every three (3) bedroom unit. While among its outdoor amenities, are pocket parks, picnic grooves, and children’s playground and landscaped gardens, which are just sited by the corner of the development.
Part of the concepts involve in this project is its cohesion with an environment and socioeconomic-sensitive design, which will definitely contribute better to the built and natural environment. Orientation of the buildings greatly affects the efficiency of the structure and success of the design, which prolongs the planning process of the building since it has to take studies of the site in relation to the planned development. For these reasons, each building is made to orient diagonally against east-west axis to allow natural daylight and mountain breeze to penetrate inside the buildings and also prevent heat build-up taken from a direct exposure to sun. This manner allows a tolerable amount of humidity of 60% or less to take effect inside the building, which consequently contributes to an increase in comfort levels of the built environment.


http://www.asyadesign.com.ph/projects/high-rise/woodridge-place


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Our Lady of Monte Maria Statue 101m*



MonteMaria
Barangay Amuyong, 
Alfonso, Cavite
Philippines

*Soon !!Tallest Marian Statue in the World*

:banana::banana:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Unoffical Render :*

*Avida Towers Tagaytay 2T*





tita01 said:


> nice


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*New!*

*Sky Ranch*



tita01 said:


> Sky Ranch is a leisure park that is envisioned to be one of the definitive Tagaytay experiences for local and foreign tourists alike. It will rise within a prime 5-hectare property beside the Taal Vista Hotel along Aguinaldo Highway in Tagaytay. It is a complete day destination for families
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Philippine Star Feature Today


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*New! Official Render*

*Avida Towers Tagaytay *









http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ondo+in+tagaytay.+Limited+units+only.+Inquire


----------



## saintelm (Apr 5, 2006)

*Brittany starts Tagaytay project*
Published on Thursday, 07 February 2013 19:19 
Written by Rizal Raoul Reyes / Correspondent 










BRITTANY Corp., a subsidiary of Villar-controlled Vista Land & Lifescapes Inc., launched late Wednesday afternoon a 100-hectare Swiss-inspired community in Tagaytay City, south of Metro Manila.

The company said it is currently offering the One Alpine Tower, the first residential area in the Alpine Village. It is an eight-story tower that offers up to 18 units per floor, guaranteeing exclusivity for unit owners. Alpine Village is a 7-hectare cluster of residential and commercial buildings patterned after Swiss towns in the Alps. 

The commercial area will be composed of clusters of specialty shops, cafés, restaurants and organic markets.

Out of the 7 hectares, Brittany said the Alpine Village would allot 3 hectares for three residential condominiums, two commercial buildings and the Hilltop chapel. Brittany said Crosswinds will sell house and lot units, townhouse units and condominiums. Furthermore, the company said it will also offer two ready-for-occupancy condominiums, two pre-selling condominiums and five condominiums within the development site. 

The company, however, declined to reveal the total development cost for the project.

Other projects slated for unveiling in the Crosswinds site are the Swiss Quadrilles, The Grand Quartier, Deux Pointe and the Custom Homes Sites.

...read more


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Coming Soon!

Canyon Woods Residences -12fl


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Tallest Ferris wheel in the Philippines 



blueskyscraper said:


> *Sky Ranch (March 2, 2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PNLENGLAND (Dec 6, 2011)

ganda project sa tagaytay........


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tagaytay



cool4rd said:


> ^^^^Continue of the PICTURES of TAGAYTAY CITY.


----------



## Lexajav (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everyone. If you want to purchase a unit in Wind Residences, just call, text or email me. I can give you the cheapest possible price. Thank you.

Right now we have fully furnished ready for occupancy units for only 2.2M.


----------



## Tokyo/Manila (Dec 2, 2012)

*Tagaytay City CBD - Ph*


























Master plan


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*GREETINGS FROM THE PHILIPPINES*

*HAPPY BLESSED and PEACEFUL
NEW YEAR 2018 to EVERYONE !!!*
























































*WORLD's BEST 2017 NEW YEARS EVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2018 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


























*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2017 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*





















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2016 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*
















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2014 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2013 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*











*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2012 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


----------

